# Miro 279/ALT MO2: BBS LM Reps........... NEED VW CENTER CAPS???



## ReflexGR6 (Jan 14, 2006)

I just bought a set of these rims and I really want to put VW Center caps in instead of these silver "Miro" ones that look gay. I know some fit cuz I've seen pics of dubs with these wheels using VW center caps.
Which ones fit? cuz These seem a little bigger than the OEM caps that were on my last GTI
THANKS!


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Miro 279/ALT MO2: BBS LM Reps........... NEED VW CENTER CAPS??? (ReflexGR6)*

from what i understand, none of the oem VW caps fit, I'm in the same boat I have a set of those wheels coming tomorrow, and absolutely hate the miro logo, plus it looks cleaner with the VW caps, search the archives I believe most people end up getting a vw logo decal and just put it on the miro caps


----------



## ReflexGR6 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Miro 279/ALT MO2: BBS LM Reps........... NEED VW CENTER CAPS??? (VW_IS_life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_IS_life* »_from what i understand, none of the oem VW caps fit, 









Then Can anyone explain this? they don't look like a sticker.


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Miro 279/ALT MO2: BBS LM Reps........... NEED VW CENTER CAPS??? (ReflexGR6)*

i've been looking at these wheels for at least a year (while they were no longer available and before the new production run under the 'miro' name) and searched endlessly on center cap options, never found any evidence that any oem vw cap fits on there because of differences in center bore size and vw cap size
here's a link from another guy who went through the same thing
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3720675


----------



## mpmark. (Mar 22, 2009)

they don't? those are stickers...i have stickers on my wheels, looks the same.


----------

